# A funny thing hapened on the way to the Kitchen



## chef chris23 (Jul 28, 1999)

Last night was a great night for my place in the books, almost like every other night. But Last Night something hapen to me that relly made my day.It made me Laugh. I hardley get to do that in the middle of a rush. But i have this guy thats been with us for almost a year, And he says he wants to be a Chef, so last night i gave him a recipe and told him to make it and when i get back from a meating with the owner i would taste it. So i handed him the recipe and went to the storage room for a sec.When i came back the guy looked relly lost. So i asked him if everything was ok. He just looked at me and asked me a question i wasent expecting, he says to me "Chef, how many ounces or in 20 ounces" and i just stared at him, thinking he was joking around, but he had no clue, so i helped him out on this. But i was thinking if this just hapened to me, im shure it hapens to other Chefs. So please share with us your funy storys i just want to know that im not alone.)


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

Yeah; hee hee; I've got two real-life stories to share, and I swear on the Bible they are absolutely true. I once worked in a fine dining restaurant that had recently acquired a $17,000 espresso machine that was installed in the kitchen. Before espresso, regular coffee was served in giant 14 oz mugs. Anyway, one day a waiter was operating the new espresso machine and was exhorting one hideous profanity after another. His language would make a sailor blush. I asked what his problem was, and he screamed (true story): "This #$!^&% espresso machine is a piece of %$#@#&^*! I have to push the #[email protected]%^& espresso button 20 times just to fill one mug!"

My other story? A regular customer (an eldery woman) was furious about the soup offering and demanded to speak with the chef. Her complaint? "I have had soup du jour in this restaurant before, and this is definitely not it!"


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

Waitard? I love it! I once had one ask which was the cheeseburger and which was the hamburger (I swear). Each month I get at least one request for a prime rib end cut, extra rare. But customers can be hilarious too; just last night two chicken dinners were returned because the CUSTOMERS added so much table pepper they were inedible!


----------



## chef chris23 (Jul 28, 1999)

ok, ok, true story here. I was making my rounds in the dinning area tonight, and i had a little girl come up to me, pulling on my chef coat, and telling me. "Sir i go to go make" and i look at her, and was like "Make what sweet heart, a cake?"**** i had no ideal, and the girl starts to cry, well any way she goes and gets her mother, and then big bad mamma, had to come over and said, what did you do to make my baby cry, and so i sad. "Honest? i have no cluse, she said she had to go make, and i asked her what a cake?"
well any way the lady started to crack up, and i was like "Whats so funny", and thats when the lady said "thats how she tells, people she needs to go to the bathroom". So all you chefs out there, tell your waitstaff, or who ever that if a little kid comes up to you or them and says that got to go make, take them to the bathrooms, quick.


----------



## chef chris23 (Jul 28, 1999)

hey jamms i agree, wheres HBO when you need them.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Once had this young lady working for me. I was having her make our tamari soy sauce reduction and caught her salting the tamari as she dumped it into the pot. I had to spend 5 minutes explaining that yes you should season everything, but there are exceptions like adding salt to a soy reduction


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

One we used to pull on new dishwashers was to convince them that the owners of the restaurant were neat freaks and demanded that the parking lot get mopped at least twice a week. We usually let them get 1/4 - 1/2 of the way done before letting them off the hook.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Was working at my Uncles Pizza place and a couple of guys were making pizza dough in the large hobart mixer. When I came in a while later one guy was gone and the other guy was rubbing the top of the mixer with a towel (the mixer had been turned off). I said "what the heck are you doing?". He replied "Jim said the mixer was getting too hot and that we need to cool it down, so he told me to rub the top gently with a towel to cool it down". 
-True story!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In one of the restaurants I worked in the pastry chef had a problem with the staff sneaking snacks when he wasnt looking. We decided to fix the offenders. We made cherry vinegar (for a dish on the menu) with cherries, rice wine vinegar and a little sugar. After we boiled this mixture it would sit for 5-7 days before we poured it off the cherries. We stuck those cherries in the pastry cooler. Hours later many of the cherries were gone, but we never had many problems with the staff again.


----------

